# Kontakt Assistant - any hope?



## FrancescoSabatini (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi everybody,

recently i tried the last Kontakt Assistant demo and i'd say it didn't made much
progress. Did someone used it to build large group structures? 

also, do you know a valid alternative, at side the mentioned software, which
could replace the internal Kontakt grp editor? It is so slow...

Thanks

Francesco


----------



## mk282 (Mar 30, 2015)

You could start by using the big group editor in Kontakt (it's in the left side browser, Monitor tab), forget about the small Group Editor


----------



## FrancescoSabatini (Mar 30, 2015)

Hi,


thanks mk282 but i'm already using the one to the left side (monitor/groups).


but one of the defects which both haves, is the impossibility to
insert a group between two already existing. Also, when i
talk about slowness, i mean the total absence of batch tools
to auto rename groups. 

I know is not the end of the world, but i like to work in a clear and ordered
way and, if someone knows a way to achieve the two points described
you would make an happy scripter 

Francesco


----------



## Nimbus Audio (Apr 3, 2015)

The current process in Kontakt isn't ideal, hopefully NI will implement a better group editor in the nxt version, bt I'm not holding my breath tbh.

Use the import/export groups function as a workaround, bt it's still painful especially when dealing wiv lots of groups.


----------



## FrancescoSabatini (Apr 4, 2015)

Well,

let's hope in the next updates than :wink:


----------

